# Critique this Cowboy!



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Note we just got him yesterday, and I think he is a bit thin. He also has rainrot on his rump, so we couldn't really brush him off becuase we only have 1 set of brushes, and 4 horses. He is getting baths untill we get him his own brushes


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Rain rot isn't contagious as far as I know. I'd get the icky off asap. He is a little thin, but mostly looks like a long, lean TB to me!


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

Rain rot can be *incredibly* contagious. 

He needs some groceries and holymoly look at how long those legs are! Someone with more conformation knowledge will be able to help you, I'm sure.  It's also difficult to tell with this picture. Can you get some pictures of him squared, and from behind and from the front?

Also, don't give him too many baths. It's bad for his skin which can ruin his coat.

ETA: why did they stop racing him?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

No worries, he hasn't had a bath for about a week  We have 2 designated brushes for him now - a curry and a stiff brush. He will only be getting his next bath when it gets warm enough. 

He has rreeaallyy long legs  He moves beautifully with them though. He is just a lovely jumper, and since I am 5'7, I needed a big boy  Plus I have some sort of fetish about being up high o.o

I will try to get some better pictures tomorow in the light, with the dusties brushed off.

They stopped racing him because he makes a sort of huffy/hardish breathing noise if you work him for a really long time really hard. Or just really really really really hard (racing.) It's not a diesies or really even a condition, and it doesn't effect his riding as the way I do. He could still do Jumpers, it's just the galloping flat out was too hard on him. Hunters will be the best option though, so I will be doing that  I do love jumpers, and we might try it, but if his heavy breath starts pulling up, I will bring him back to Hunters. I love both  And I love Cowboy 

Thank you!!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

What do you mean by, 'he needs some grocieries?'  Sorry, I'm just confused.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm. Sounds like roaring.....what are you going to do with him? Relatively light use? SHould be fine for that.....He is cute-thin neck, will fatten up nicely, altho I am no expert. 

Microtek works well on rain rot, fyi.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

xJumperx said:


> What do you mean by, 'he needs some grocieries?'  Sorry, I'm just confused.


He needs to fatten up is what they mean by needing groceries.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, TB's aren't my thing, so I probably shouldn't comment.....but.... with groceries and conditioning, I think he would look lovely. His neck is a bit thin and will improve greatly in appearance with some eats and conditioning, I am sure.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

By the heading I was hoping for a real cowboy which got me thinking. Why not have a critique section for hunky men. LOL


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> By the heading I was hoping for a real cowboy which got me thinking. Why not have a critique section for hunky men. LOL


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Hmm. Sounds like roaring.....what are you going to do with him? Relatively light use? SHould be fine for that.....He is cute-thin neck, will fatten up nicely, altho I am no expert.
> 
> Microtek works well on rain rot, fyi.


We are planning to compete Cowboy in Hunter Jumpers. But we will likely never be doing any sort of ... canter an entire course every single day untill you sweat buckets. More like, jump some singles and lines pretty regularly, maybe 4 times a week? And courses a few days a week when conditioning for an upcoming show. This scheduale would be for when he is 6+. Right now he is 4, and we only jump once or twice a week, with flat in between, and yes, the work is light. He doesn't have the heavy breath at all. In fact, I've only heard that he does it, never experienced it.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

xJumperx said:


> We are planning to compete Cowboy in Hunter Jumpers. But we will likely never be doing any sort of ... canter an entire course every single day untill you sweat buckets. More like, jump some singles and lines pretty regularly, maybe 4 times a week? And courses a few days a week when conditioning for an upcoming show. This scheduale would be for when he is 6+. Right now he is 4, and we only jump once or twice a week, with flat in between, and yes, the work is light. He doesn't have the heavy breath at all. In fact, I've only heard that he does it, never experienced it.


No, only jump 2 times a week, 3 at max, no matter what his age. Jumping any more than that regularly can be too strenuous.

My mare is 10 and I still only jump about twice a week.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Very understandable  I'd never want to spoil the baby <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

